# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  نطاق القانون الدولي الإنساني

## أم خطاب

نطاق القانون الدولي الإنساني 

سبق أن أشرنا إلى تخلي القانون الدولي عن استعمال لفظ ((الحرب)) واختياره لمصطلح ((النزاع المسلح)) واطلاقه على حالات معينة من استخدام القوة ، والمقصود بنطاق القانون الدولي الإنساني تحديد ما هي الحالات التي تُطبق فيها هذه قواعد هذا القانون . والملاحظ هنا إن الاتفاقيات الدولية التي تشكل المصادر الأساسية لهذا القانون تحدد بدقة نطاق انطباقها وحالات النزاع المسلح التي تسري خلالها : 

*فبالنسبة لاتفاقيات ((جنيف)) لعام 1949 :* تنص هذه الاتفاقيات في مادتها الثانية المشتركة على إنها (( تطبق في حالة الحرب المعلنة أو أي نزاع مسلح آخر ينشب بين طرفين أو أكثر من الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة حتى وان لم يعترف أحدها بحالة الحرب )) . وتطبق الاتفاقيات أيضاً (( في جميع حالات الاحتلال الجزئي أو الكلي لإقليم أحد الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة حتى وان لم يلقى هذا الاحتلال مقاومة مسلحة)) . 

*وأما بالنسبة للبروتوكول الأول لعام 1977 :* فهو يشير إلى أن النزاعات المسلحة التي يطبق فيها ((تتضمن ... تلك التي تناضل الشعوب بها ضد التسلط الاستعماري والاحتلال الأجنبي وضد الأنظمة العنصرية وذلك في ممارستها لحق الشعوب في تقرير المصير )) . كما كرسه ميثاق الأمم المتحدة والإعلان المتعلق بمبادئ القانون الدولي الخاصة بالعلاقات الودية بين الدول طبقاً لميثاق الأمم المتحدة . وبذلك فان حروب التحرير ارتقت إلى مستوى النزاعات بين الدول .



وأما بالنسبة للنزاعات الداخلية فتكتفي المادة 3 المشتركة في جملتها الأولى بذكر النزاع المسلح الذي ليس له طابع دولي ، والدائر في أراضي أحد الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة وتوجب على كل طرف في النزاع تطبيق أحكامها . وهذه المادة لا تعرف النزاع المسلح غير الدولي بل تنطلق من كونه ظاهرة موضوعية . 

*وأما بالنسبة للبروتوكول الثاني لعام 1977* فتطبق مواده في حالات النزاعات المسلحة التي ((تدور على إقليم أحد الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة بين قواته المسلحة وقوات مسلحة أخرى منشقة أو جماعات نظامية مسلحة أخرى وتمارس تحت قيادة مسؤولة على جزء من إقليمه من السيطرة ما يمكنها من القيام بعمليات عسكرية متواصلة ومنسقة وتستطيع تنفيذ هذا البروتوكول)) . هذا وقد بلغ عدد الدول الأطراف في الاتفاقيات الأربع 191 دولة بينما صادقت على البروتوكول الأول 161 دولة وعلى البروتوكول الثاني 154 دولة . وأخيراً ينبغي الإشارة إلى وجود حالات لا يشملها القانون الإنساني وهي تشمل بصورة خاصة التوترات والاضطرابات الداخلية الخارجة عن نطاق قانون النزاعات المسلحة ، ذلك أن هذا النوع من أنواع العنف المسلح لا يعتبر ((نزاعاً مسلحاً حسب مقاييس القانون الدولي الإنساني وبالتالي لا يسري هذا البروتوكول على حالات الاضطرابات والتوترات الداخلية مثل الشغب (المظاهرات) وأعمال العنف العرضية وغيرها من الأعمال المماثلة التي لا تعد نزاعات مسلحة)) . 

منقول as

----------


## ميدو جنه

مشكوررررررررررررر وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولكنى اريد ان التعمق فى القانون لدولى الانسانى فارجوك اذا كان لديك من المعلومات الكافيه بشانه ان تدلنى عليها 
ولك منى جزيل الشكر والاحترام

----------


## تركي

موضوع جميل جداً ، آمل إيراد نصوص القانون الدولي الإنساني . كي يطرح للدراسة والمناقشة في المنتدى ، مع تحياتي.

----------

